# Hickory Ergo



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Here is a Hickory ergo that I just finished. It's a common design that we see on the forum. Mine is a bit of a mixture from several different frames. It started as a very rough copy of a mxred style of ergo but with different dimensions. The pinch grip width ended up too wide for my liking so I removed some wood and then the forks started to look a little bit like an "A+" PS-1 frame.

Overall height = 6"
Width = 4 1/4"
Between forks = 2 1/4"
Throat depth = 1 1/2"
Fork width = 1"
Pinch grip width = 3"
Finish = Spar Urethane

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Very well executed! It's very clean and professional craftsmanship....you can never go wrong with hickory!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

About as good as it gets. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice job...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice piece of work!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice Slingshot! -- Tex


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Excellent !


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful work and form, also an excellent illustration of how an original design can morph into what some might consider a "copy". Some features are so good they are certain to appear from many different creators.


----------



## Mr buckshot (Feb 25, 2016)

That's a nice one.


----------

